# problem with plants



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

Hi

I am having a problem with plants in all my tanks. These are tiny little 3 leaved green plants that float on the surface and if you look at them from underneath you can see roots growing downwards. I only have 2 tanks with live plants in them and they have anubis and smazon sword and a couple i dont know the name of. Nothing which looks like this . The problem with this stuff is that i can't get rid of it and if I disturb the surface of the water it floats throughout the tank and clogs my filters. I skim it off almost daily but it multplies so fast that if I leave it for a week it will cover half the surface of my 125 gal tank. Does anyone know what this is and how I can either manage it or get rid of it? It clogs my filters to the point where they stop working


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

The plant in question is called Duckweed. And ya, they multiply like no tomorrow. 

I never put them in my aquariums due to their taking over of the surface, but when I put 2 bags full of them in my turtle tank, the turtle got rid of them in like a week. (sorry, I dont have a better suggestion due to my lack of usage of duckweed.)

But ill look into it.

Oh, Carp like fish eats duckweed, like koi/goldfish. But I dont know of any other fish. Maybe snail?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I can understand how that is as I used to have them in serveral tanks too. Just keep netting them out when ever you see them. The thing is that you have to do it continuously. You can't do it one day and leave it alone for 3 days and then do it again. That will just give it more time to multiply again.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

yeah, you're pretty much looking at a manual removal here. I grabbed myself a wide net, and took of everything from the top of the tank and scooped up like mad. try to get every last one of the buggers or you'll just see more. took me two weeks or so of constant scooping to rid myself of that junk. 

ps. i once saw duckweed on sale for five bucks "per cup" at downtown pets and aquarium (that, or read about it here ) nutso...


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

thank you for the replies I will continue to net it out. I don't know how I got it in the first place but it does take over doesn't it .


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have hundreds of em.... I finally got it to grow. I can't remove it from my CPD tank because my apple snail Seeds (babies) live in it. Until they are larger.

Edit: I took a good bucket load out of my platy tank and buried it in my tomato planter.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i had one peice of that crud stuck to the outside of a bag of plants i bought so i threw it in figuring it was a cute lil plant. i now have it four of my tanks and it's practically impossible to get rid of. i don't have time to pick it out every day because we have four kids that are pretty busy. i scoop out netfulls every week during maintenance though.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it never lasted in my tank....my snail ate it up...or somebody did.


----------

